# Shellawax finish?



## Stevej72 (May 4, 2006)

I have a question on Shellawax finish. So far I have made 8 slimline pens and last night this cigar pen out of Jatoba.

My question is on the amount of gloss that I am getting.  It seems there is more gloss before I remove it from the mandrel.  Should I not be touching is right away or what?  I am sanding to 600 grit and then using EEE.

I have some Behlen's Woodturners Polish, Renaissance Wax and TSW on order.  Could I expect more gloss with these finishes?  Or am I expecting more that I should?

Thanks!


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (May 4, 2006)

I have found the friction finish products to loose their luster VERY quickly.  I have been told from several sources it is due to the oils from my hand when I touch it.  They seem to loose luster even if I let them "cure" for a day.  Because of this I have moved away from the friction finishes.

BTW, nice looking pen!


----------



## clthayer (May 4, 2006)

Some people say that the shellawax takes a little time to cure.  While if feels dry it needs a bit of time to harden.  I have found that a couple coats of TSW really helps keep the shine a lot longer.
Christian


----------



## epson (May 4, 2006)

I do not see a lot about EEE.  Does it do anything about the longevity of the finish, or is it it strictly a wax?


----------



## OSCAR15 (May 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by epson_
> <br />I do not see a lot about EEE.  Does it do anything about the longevity of the finish, or is it it strictly a wax?


EEE is actually an abrasive (Tripoli/Triple E) . If you sand to 600 grit, it makes your work the equivalent of 1200.  As far as shine, I use shellawax a lot. I always use EEE prior to final finish. It should be used on UNFINISHED WOOD only!
First, you need to sand a lot more than 600 grit. I dont care what finish you use, you will get better shine with more sanding. I go to about 3800 micromesh, sometimes more. Shellawax should set up a couple days to cure.  Yes it will wear faster than other finishes..BUT..
1) your work still feels like wood and not plastic.
2) It is easy to restore shine. I occassionally use orange or lemon oil, followed by a buffing wheel and a fine paste wax. [][][]
P.S. Nice pen!


----------

